# Cheap Painters Pyramids



## Dodge

I had a Rutlands catalogue turn up at the workshop today and was having a look through with a cup of coffee.

Anyway I nearly fell over when I saw that they are selling painters pyramids as they call them for over a quid each http://www.rutlands.co.uk/finishes-glue ... s-pyramids

I have been using small square offcuts with a screw through to do the same thing for years and they cost next to nothing to make!







Hope that I save someone out there a few quid!!

Rog


----------



## Blister

Roger 

People like spending money :lol: 

Like I did on my visit :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :roll:


----------



## Dodge

Ah yes Allen, but save the smaller amounts by making things like this and then you can afford the bigger toys!!!

By the way Had my new extractors etc delivered today - My workshop is now super clean! :wink: :wink:

Edited tho Allen to say your alright - Your extractor is still bigger than mine! (hammer) (hammer) (hammer)


----------



## Blister

Dodge":juota0hy said:


> Ah yes Allen, but save the smaller amounts by making things like this and then you can afford the bigger toys!!!
> 
> By the way Had my new extractors etc delivered today - My workshop is now super clean! :wink: :wink:
> 
> Edited tho Allen to say your alright - Your extractor is still bigger than mine! (hammer) (hammer) (hammer)




Size matter 

So I am told :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## OPJ

An interesting idea.

Do you blunt the tips of the screws?


----------



## Eric The Viking

OPJ":1ntrupus said:


> An interesting idea.
> 
> Do you blunt the tips of the screws?



You don't need to if you buy 'em from Toolstation :roll: 

Don't ask me how I know... 

E.


----------



## goldeneyedmonkey

I thought I'd invented that Rog! We can split the royalties if you want.  _Dan.


----------



## OPJ

Eric The Viking":24kp56w4 said:


> You don't need to if you buy 'em from Toolstation :roll:



Really? Which ones are you buying?


----------



## Eric The Viking

Only for DIY, not cabinetmaking, but their double-start ones have got worse and worse recently. Time was when you could easily spike yourself on them, now you could easily do one of those Indian Fakir bed tricks without any real danger. The #2 pozi heads are often loose on my diamond screwdriving bits too. 

They used to sell 'Twinquick' (yellow/brown boxes) as standard. I don't know what they are now, and I've had a couple snap recently too (#10 or #8). I don't like their long-shank gold-coloured metric ones for the same reason - they're blunt, sometimes the points aren't centred, and the threads are so coarse I don't trust them to hold well. I'll have a look at which the offenders are and report back.

Screwfix ones aren't much better (but Toolstation is nearer and the queues aren't as bad, usually).

CHeers,

E.


----------



## Benchwayze

OPJ":3vuqprjn said:


> Eric The Viking":3vuqprjn said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't need to if you buy 'em from Toolstation :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really? Which ones are you buying?
Click to expand...


The blunt ones apparently  

John !


----------



## Thermo

Eric The Viking":u4212wfr said:


> Only for DIY, not cabinetmaking, but their double-start ones have got worse and worse recently. Time was when you could easily spike yourself on them, now you could easily do one of those Indian Fakir bed tricks without any real danger. The #2 pozi heads are often loose on my diamond screwdriving bits too.
> 
> They used to sell 'Twinquick' (yellow/brown boxes) as standard. I don't know what they are now, and I've had a couple snap recently too (#10 or #8). I don't like their long-shank gold-coloured metric ones for the same reason - they're blunt, sometimes the points aren't centred, and the threads are so coarse I don't trust them to hold well. I'll have a look at which the offenders are and report back.
> 
> Screwfix ones aren't much better (but Toolstation is nearer and the queues aren't as bad, usually).
> 
> CHeers,
> 
> E.




gave up with all their overpriced rubbish screws a long tme ago. We switched to spax but they were too expensive and jacked the wood apart all the time. Switched to these and they are very impressive and coe with a decent bit in each box as well. We get through hundreds of them at work, well worth looking at

http://www.powertoolworld.co.uk/timberf ... f-100.html


----------



## Shane

Thermo":60hv8eef said:


> gave up with all their overpriced rubbish screws a long tme ago. We switched to spax but they were too expensive and jacked the wood apart all the time. Switched to these and they are very impressive and coe with a decent bit in each box as well. We get through hundreds of them at work, well worth looking at
> 
> http://www.powertoolworld.co.uk/timberf ... f-100.html



I use the timberfix screws, and friulsider, I get them from a local ex wurth rep for much the same price as the screwfix goldscrew, only (imo) they are loads better


----------



## bossbuild

Thanks for posting this, i've only bought a few, but it's nice to have extra money saving tips


----------



## zeroseven

Would rather stand on the plastic ones thanks.....


----------

